# Reelz channel no longer in HD? But now it is HD.



## eric032706 (Oct 3, 2009)

Is it just my imagination that Reelz channel 299 was in HD, or has it always been in SD ? It was in my favorites list one day, then gone today. When I looked for it in the channel list, it was only listed as being available in SD.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Actually you are correct. This is routine apparent per Reelz contract with Dish


phrelin said:


> James Long said:
> 
> 
> > Bye (again) Reelz ... Hello Mid-Atlantic Sports Net and Mid-Atlantic Sports Net 2!
> ...


Oh, and :welcome_s


----------



## eric032706 (Oct 3, 2009)

Thank you for the quick response and the welcome. I've been reading these posts for years, but first time posting. Seems like Dish is always changing something.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

It sux cuz I wanted to watch XIII in HD! Ah well.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Yeah... it's weird. ReelzHD has come and gone at least 3 times now... for a limited run each time. I'm not sure why they don't just sign on full time.

I don't watch the channel, though I did DVR the Kennedys mini-series that first time we got ReelzHD.


----------



## StringFellow (Jan 6, 2012)

This is frustrating! Shouldn't the plan be to migrate channels from SD to HD and not the other way around? I can understand an SD channel that has always been an SD channel migrating to HD. But to have an HD channel change BACK to SD is frustrating.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

I believe Reelz has done this two or three times now. Each time they add the HD version, it is usually limited for a program they are presenting. Once that program's run is over, the HD version disappears as well. First one was the documentary on the Kennedy's, not sure what this one was.


----------



## mike1977 (Aug 26, 2005)

StringFellow said:


> This is frustrating! Shouldn't the plan be to migrate channels from SD to HD and not the other way around? I can understand an SD channel that has always been an SD channel migrating to HD. But to have an HD channel change BACK to SD is frustrating.


I agree. It's 2012...HD should be the norm now without adding an extra fee. It now should cost an extra fee to access the legacy SD feeds. :lol:


----------



## nmetro (Jul 11, 2006)

mike1977 said:


> I agree. It's 2012...HD should be the norm now without adding an extra fee. It now should cost an extra fee to access the legacy SD feeds. :lol:


Too bad Disney does not think that way. ESPN News, Disney, Disney XD were once shown in HD. DISH was forced to take those echannels down, because Disney wanted addition carriage fees for these channels, plus ESPNU and ESPN Classic HD variants.


----------



## FarmerBob (Nov 28, 2002)

I thought I was seeing things too. I could have sworn the many times I skimmed past it and never watched. Now I want to watch something it's SD, and it's not even good SD. Is this a "red headed stepchild" channel?


----------



## StringFellow (Jan 6, 2012)

"FarmerBob" said:


> I thought I was seeing things too. I could have sworn the many times I skimmed past it and never watched. Now I want to watch something it's SD, and it's not even good SD. Is this a "red headed stepchild" channel?


Totally agree! Never watched Reelz until XIII was advertised and it was HD when I setup the timer. Recording was in SD and noticed the channel is now SD.


----------



## kucharsk (Sep 20, 2006)

DISH carried Reelz in HD each of the first two times they ran _The Kennedys_ mini-series.

I'm not sure why it returned the last time, but apparently it wasn't permanent.

Reelz is uplinked in HD, so it's *DISH* deciding to drop the HD feed whenever they feel like it.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

kucharsk said:


> DISH carried Reelz in HD each of the first two times they ran _The Kennedys_ mini-series.
> 
> I'm not sure why it returned the last time, but apparently it wasn't permanent.
> 
> Reelz is uplinked in HD, so it's *DISH* deciding to drop the HD feed whenever they feel like it.


I may well be, but it could also be REELZ who decided to discontinue the HD feed. If Dish is trying to negotiate a contract, this could explain why the feed is still uplinked. Since we haven't seen any releases from either side on this, it is hard to know for sure.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

eric032706 said:


> Thank you for the quick response and the welcome. I've been reading these posts for years, but first time posting. Seems like Dish is always changing something.


I never watch Reelz. It's their fault.


----------



## kucharsk (Sep 20, 2006)

kucharsk said:


> DISH carried Reelz in HD each of the first two times they ran _The Kennedys_ mini-series.
> 
> I'm not sure why it returned the last time, but apparently it wasn't permanent.
> 
> Reelz is uplinked in HD, so it's *DISH* deciding to drop the HD feed whenever they feel like it.


The irony being that Reelz has been doing a _The Kennedys_ marathon all day today.


----------



## eric032706 (Oct 3, 2009)

It's back in HD again. For how long, who knows?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Yep ... the flip flop channel.

On the down side, Smithsonian HD was removed from testing.


----------



## StringFellow (Jan 6, 2012)

How do timers work with the channels switching back and forth between SD and HD? Since the channel numbers are the same, how should I handle my timers?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

StringFellow said:


> How do timers work with the channels switching back and forth between SD and HD? Since the channel numbers are the same, how should I handle my timers?


It depends on the receiver so I suggest you check your timers often if you expect your programming to record.


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

The best choice in this instance is to use a DISHPass/Seek & Record time with HD preference that way it should use the HD feed when available and the SD feed when HD isn't available. However you may end up having to skip unwanted shows if the title can match more than the desired show.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

Reels in HD last night had Cheers in HD! Just like Seinfeld, this older series was shot on film. They were able to create an HD version from the film.

Now if only it would stay in HD. Either Reelz or E* should communicate with the viewers what is going on with the HD version.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

It may now be in HD permantly. Their guides now show it in HD.


----------



## bnewt (Oct 2, 2003)

James Long said:


> Yep ... the flip flop channel.
> 
> On the down side, Smithsonian HD was removed from testing.


hate that........was hoping that dish would turn this channel on & help ease the disappointment of loosing AMC


----------

